# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Naposim-Terapia, real/fake?

## kralj321

Here I have Naposim tabs and wonder if these are real or fake? 
Bought it from an online store, www.?????????.com. The store seemed to be serious 'cause they also have their own brand and a lot of other stuff. Fast delivery!

What is your opinion...exp date, serial number, nipple...? Send PM or post right here.

Thanks

----------


## MichaelCC

don't see any "nipples" on these pictures ... is it just becasue of picture or they aren't there?

----------


## kralj321

> don't see any "nipples" on these pictures ... is it just becasue of picture or they aren't there?


Here's more pics... no nipple... Does that mean they are fake?

----------


## The_Canibal

I think they're fake

----------


## shrpskn

These Napos are legit...I think I know the source you are talking about too...as far as I know and when I last checked, they are legit too.

Good pics BTW.

-ShrpSkn

----------


## kralj321

> These Napos are legit...I think I know the source you are talking about too...as far as I know and when I last checked, they are legit too.
> 
> Good pics BTW.
> 
> -ShrpSkn


But, what about a "nipple"? Is it possible that these Naps are real even when there are no "nipples"?

----------


## shrpskn

I can see the nipples on the blisters in the next set of pics you posted.

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

in my limited experience, i say legit. I can see the nipps slightly in the second batch of pictures. the nap i am using now the nipps looked like that, and they feel real!

----------


## axemurderer187

good to go

----------


## The_Canibal

you could post some pics of the pills....maybe i'm f**** blind ..but i don't see them niples

----------


## kralj321

> you could post some pics of the pills....maybe i'm f**** blind ..but i don't see them niples


Here's the pic of the pill(picture 1), and you're not blind, there are no "nipples" on the blister as shown on the second image to the LEFT. Mine pills looks just like these to the RIGHT(the image is somewhere from the internet). 
So, the conclusion is that my pills are fake OR???

----------


## MichaelCC

naposim blister (and tablets too) on the left side is real one IMO. 
BTW triangle shape (boundary) has to be narrower - not like on the right picture ...

----------


## kralj321

> naposim blister (and tablets too) on the left side is real one IMO. 
> BTW triangle shape (boundary) has to be narrower - not like on the right picture ...


Thanks

I didn't expect to receive fake Naposim from the source(mentioned above) 'cause they seemed to be serious, having their own brand and all that...

I'm just tired of all this fake shit around there(we don't know what we put in our bodies)...so I think I'm gonna start my own online store with only original stuff...""-We put quality and health before profit!""

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I can cross that source off my list of possibilities now...

----------


## kralj321

> I can cross that source off my list of possibilities now...


You know what is best for you!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

they are good to go. Nipple can clearly be seen in pics. please edit source name out of post.

----------


## kralj321

> they are good to go. Nipple can clearly be seen in pics. please edit source name out of post.


Good to go, ye' right!!! Source edited!!!

----------


## MichaelCC

> ... Nipple can clearly be seen in pics ...


.. I like any kind of nipples  :Wink:  ...

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

This product is 100% FAKE! Look at the nipples, they have very wide margins. Another thing is the points on the blister, they are way different from the original, also the serial and date form is different from originl.


I SEE MANY "VETS" AND SO CALLED GUYS THAT KNOW ABOUT STEROID SAY THEY ARE GOOD. People, go give advices in other domain because here its clear you have no IDEEA!!!.


I see on this board many times good gear spotted as FAKE when it is real, and many time FAKE gear spotted as real when actually was fake. When you really dont know...dont post. 


...this section of the board is really bad and i hope you will do something to improve it or just CLOSE IT because you make desinformation!

----------


## BITTAPART2

they look suspect bro, the triangle isnt the right size, the blister has too much room in it and if i wanted to make nipples on my pack I could too so that is not what is giving it away to me.

----------


## kralj321

> This product is 100% FAKE! Look at the nipples, they have very wide margins. Another thing is the points on the blister, they are way different from the original, also the serial and date form is different from originl.
> 
> 
> I SEE MANY "VETS" AND SO CALLED GUYS THAT KNOW ABOUT STEROID SAY THEY ARE GOOD. People, go give advices in other domain because here its clear you have no IDEEA!!!.
> 
> 
> I see on this board many times good gear spotted as FAKE when it is real, and many time FAKE gear spotted as real when actually was fake. When you really dont know...dont post. 
> 
> 
> ...this section of the board is really bad and i hope you will do something to improve it or just CLOSE IT because you make desinformation!



GREAT comment. 
I really don't understand people saying "Good to go" about fake products. Maybe they work for these companies selling fake stuff, who knows.
The only thing I know is that I'm going to try another source now. Prices are little higher but I hope I'll receive real things. If not, then I'll try yet another source and so on and so on...

----------


## unclej

I have the same naps which I received from a big reliable source. No nipples and triangle is thicker just like yours. Only way to see if they are legit is to try them. Wonder if anyone has tested these naps?

----------


## shrpskn

In the final set of pics he posted...I call legit on the blisters on the left...fake on the right.

As for the pic of the individual tab out of the blister...I don't like the triangle imprint on the tab...too broad...I call fake on that tab.

-ShrpSkn

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

> I have the same naps which I received from a big reliable source. No nipples and triangle is thicker just like yours. Only way to see if they are legit is to try them. Wonder if anyone has tested these naps?




These naps are 100% fake and its no doubt. I had seen every lots from this product in original and never have seen this kind of nipples. Also it happens to know the people who make this thicker nippels, and inside may be 3-4mg of methan. 

WORKING or NOT WORKING, this are fake.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> This product is 100% FAKE! Look at the nipples, they have very wide margins. Another thing is the points on the blister, they are way different from the original, also the serial and date form is different from originl.
> 
> 
> I SEE MANY "VETS" AND SO CALLED GUYS THAT KNOW ABOUT STEROID SAY THEY ARE GOOD. People, go give advices in other domain because here its clear you have no IDEEA!!!.
> 
> I see on this board many times good gear spotted as FAKE when it is real, and many time FAKE gear spotted as real when actually was fake. When you really dont know...dont post. 
> 
> 
> ...this section of the board is really bad and i hope you will do something to improve it or just CLOSE IT because you make desinformation!


IMO the pics in posts 1 and 3 are of legit products. If you dont like this section of the board then stay the **** out of it. And change your shitty attitude kid.

----------


## Johner

fake blisters fake tabs... bummer

this is real

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

the last pic is original!


perfectbeast2001: first of all i will not make any comment at your posts, i see many time errors that you made, very big errors regarding fake or original. For me is no problem, i know what is original or not, in most cases. The problem is that you give wrong advices and people that that for granted as you are a "MOD". This has repercursions bigger than you think, besides adviceing people to use FAKE PHARMACEUTICALS and putting in themselfs UNKNOWN substances, to making a bad business to people who give originals.


after i see your picture i assume i am little older than you.

----------


## MichaelCC

I think this thread is not going the right direction ....

----------


## Xtralarg

> I think this thread is not going the right direction ....


Agreed

----------


## polat

%100 fake

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> the last pic is original!
> 
> 
> perfectbeast2001: first of all i will not make any comment at your posts, i see many time errors that you made, very big errors regarding fake or original. For me is no problem, i know what is original or not, in most cases. The problem is that you give wrong advices and people that that for granted as you are a "MOD". This has repercursions bigger than you think, besides adviceing people to use FAKE PHARMACEUTICALS and putting in themselfs UNKNOWN substances, to making a bad business to people who give originals.
> 
> 
> after i see your picture i assume i am little older than you.


Firstly I am not a mod nor have I ever claimed to be. I give my opinion in this forum the same as everyone else. I can only give my opinion based on the facts presented. In this case I have used this particular source myself and personally know many others who have used it and it has been good, I also belive as stated that the pics in posts 1 and 3 are of legitimate products. I really do not give a flying **** whether you agree with me or not. I am here posting for free in my own time and trying to help others to the best of my ability. 
I am not totally sure what is going on in this thread but if I had to guess I would say that one or more posters here are also sources attempting to discredit the source originally named in this post. I have nothing to do with any sources apart from i have used quite a few for personal consumtion so again I really don't care. Everyone is free to post there own opinion and the thread starter is free read all of it.
I rarely post in this forum so i would love to see the rest of my terrible errors outlined, but then how can I make terrible errors when I am posting AN OPINION.
As for the pic why not post one of your own and we'll see if the proof is in the pudding or wether you are just a little armchair geek who likes to talk alot about the gym and AS. Laters Kid!

----------


## shrpskn

...unsubscribed...

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

Discredit some source?? The Naposim from the first picture is FAKE! Is not about discrediting any source, as i dont give a **** from where this man buyed the products.

If you have any ideea about steroid pictures fake or real, you would know that one of the pictures here was posted from BOS, the guys that tested this naposim and turned out as FAKE. but you wouldn't know that. i will end with this post.

BTW perfectbeast2001, from the first post i never said you give wrong advices...but clearly you felt specified.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Discredit some source?? The Naposim from the first picture is FAKE! Is not about discrediting any source, as i dont give a **** from where this man buyed the products.
> 
> If you have any ideea about steroid pictures fake or real, you would know that one of the pictures here was posted from BOS, the guys that tested this naposim and turned out as FAKE. but you wouldn't know that. i will end with this post.
> 
> BTW perfectbeast2001, from the first post i never said you give wrong advices...but clearly you felt specified.


I cannot be bothered to have this conversation anymore. Does this face look bothered? No.

----------


## Johner

wtf is wrong with you... that sh|t is fake and that s all...move on

----------


## Gaul

you really lose your time over here talking about the stupid nipples!  :Smilie:  these nipples are a joke, not all blisters have the nipples, relax!

a source who sells the naps for a cheap price and claim full reshipping in case of seizure, it has to make you thinking, naps are the most expensive methandienones on the pharms market. $70-80 for 1k

----------


## [email protected]

Hey Guys,
I was wondering the same thing about my nap as i got some from a friend that swore by it and anyways he gave me some random packs, anyways i recieved 2 batches, but one batch has the little ' nipple" on the blister and the other does not, other then that the packaging is identical. the package with the nipples expired in 11/2007 while the package without the nipple expires in 02/2009. and when i compare the pills they are identical, the triangles are both the same size, narrow and taste identical, i bit them both, they are not bitter just blan, maybe a little sweet. so I am thinking that it is just a change in packaging where the older version had nipple and the newer ones do not. but if i am incorrect then please let me know as i was wondering the same thing.

----------

